# Pedigree Question



## Puddler (Apr 30, 2009)

Question for all you educated dog people on here. I am looking into a pup from what seems to be a good breeding, however after taking a close look at the dam and sire's pedigree I noticed the same dog is the grandsire of both dogs, in your opinions is this an issue? Any input is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Ironman (Sep 7, 2007)

Line breeding can be destructive or empowering. If there are recessive traits in the line, like EIC, then it's potentially destructive. If there are other traits in the line like sound health and high intelligence and trainability, then potentially empowering. It would depend on the line.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Linebreeding or inbreeding? Inbreeding or linebreeding? Doesn't matter. This happens more often than many people might suspect. What this means is that the pups will now have a 50% chance of inheriting any given trait from Grandpa instead of having a 25% chance. Each member of that line will also have increased odds of appearing in the pup. 

The genetic diversity is decreased so you'll want to research that particular line as far as genetics are concerned. Does the line carry health problems? Has the line been tested and found healthy? The odds that a recessive gene will pop up have now been increased on these puppies. Recessive alleles can be fine if it's something like coat color (as in chocolate Labs) or they can be devastating if it's something like Dysplasia. 

The good part about linebreeding is that if Grandpa's line is genetically made up of the best hunting traits, your pup has a better chance to inherit those genes.


----------



## Puddler (Apr 30, 2009)

The stud on both sides is "Jazztime's Frequent Flyer" who was an awesome dog from what I understand. I was just worried about the inbreeding because I know that if a human has the same grandpa on both sides there may be some issues. Thanks for the info guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Breeding like that is the very reason we have great dogs today.... or I say better dogs than we had say 5- 10 or much more years ago. 
A very good example but different bred than what you are looking at is the ELHEW pointer. One very good point to be made is when you are doing a breeding with close line breed dogs like this remember for every good trait that you double up on you also do the same on the bad traits. And being dogs they have most times more than one pup so you can have 20 pups that are born and out of that 10 might be stars or 20 stars but also all could be dudes!


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Puddler said:


> I was just worried about the inbreeding because I know that if a human has the same grandpa on both sides there may be some issues.


So you have met Tak????? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

gunrunner said:


> Puddler said:
> 
> 
> > I was just worried about the inbreeding because I know that if a human has the same grandpa on both sides there may be some issues.
> ...


What was that you said dad? Your talking in my bad ear! :mrgreen:


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

If you meet Gunrunner have him take off his hat and look so you can see his third eye on the back of his head. He never hunts with a hat on.


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Steve Shaver said:


> He never hunts with a hat on.


I don't hunt!!!!!!ok maybe once or twice a year.


----------

